# I need creative ideas!



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey everyone!

I want to enter a Canon picture contest ... the prize is $5,000 worth of Canon gear!

So, here's how it works, you register, (they only take 10,000 registrations), they send you out a box with 5 items in it, and you have to submit a 'creative' shot of each item (1 pic per item, not all 5 items in one pic)

So, in the box is

A tea light Candle
A green Crayon
A red ribbon
A cocktail umbrella, and
A bottle of bubbles

Help! I need ideas!

You are allowed to duplicate the items - like you can you 50 tea light candles if you want, or dozens of crayons (any colour) .... but I'm stuck!

I few weekends ago, my sister & her family were here, and I got a couple of pics of the kids playing with the bubbles, but nothing I think is 'creative' enough to enter.

I'm thinking about putting a red ribbon in Dakota's hair, and wrapping her in a big red bow ... but it sounds lame, and I can't really picture it working that welll ...

Please help!! Entries close 22 Oct!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

here are the items - I'm soooooo creative! NOT! LOL

The box they came in

[attachment=41804:Item_box.jpg]

[attachment=41805:Item_box_contents.jpg]

The bubbles

[attachment=41806:Item_bubbles.jpg]

The crayon

[attachment=41807:Item_crayon.jpg]

The ribbon

[attachment=41808:Item_ribbon.jpg]

The cocktail umbrella

[attachment=41809:Item_umbrella.jpg]

The tea light candle

[attachment=41810:Item_tea...t_candle.jpg]

Right, so I've managed to get the box open, and establish what the items are ..... thats about as far as I have gotten!! LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I don't consider myself all that creative...but I was thinking about some weird ideas for the items:

Green Crayon: If you can find any GORGEOUS blades of bright green grass, it would look neat to stick the crayon upright in the ground (like a blade of grass), crawl down on your stomach and capture a shot of it looking like grass...maybe have the crayon in focus, and the actual grass blurred?

Tealight: I have two weird ideas... 1) Find a pretty creek/river with rocks, and set the lit tealight on a rock that is sticking slightly out of the water and take a picture of that. OR 2) Buy a bag of ice or crush your own ice cubes into small pieces, lay them out on a mirror on the floor or on a white tablecloth, set the lit tealight in the middle of a bunch of crushed ice, and take a close up of that...so the ice will maybe reflect the flame of the tealight.

Bubbles: Bubbles also can reflect images, so you might be able to get a really close up shot of a large bubble reflecting a bunch of trees or other scenery.

Umbrella: I'd get a whole bunch of them and stick them in the sand (if you have a beach...or just buy a bag of play sand) and make it look like beach umbrellas.

Red Ribbon: This one is the hardest I think...Maybe get a white or black ballet slipper and lace the red ribbon in it and set it in front of a mirror and take the picture so you see the slipper & the reflection in the mirror?

Like I said, I'm not very creative, but I hope this gets some ideas flowing for you! 

*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What about lighting the candle and taking some really close up shots of the flame? For the crayon, maybe get a bunch of them and take pictures of them in odd places. Like a sink full of crayons or inside the fridge. Maybe a bowl full of bubbles? An extreme close up of the cocktail umbrella's pattern, or the structure on the underside? For the ribbon, maybe tie the end of it to something and take pictures of it blowing in the wind? 

That's what I've got for now, I'll think about it more and let you know.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 6 2008, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645954


> *I don't consider myself all that creative...but I was thinking about some weird ideas for the items:
> 
> Green Crayon: If you can find any GORGEOUS blades of bright green grass, it would look neat to stick the crayon upright in the ground (like a blade of grass), crawl down on your stomach and capture a shot of it looking like grass...maybe have the crayon in focus, and the actual grass blurred?
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you!! These ideas are FANTASTIC!!! And it just so happens I live 500 metres ( 546 yards) from the beach, so sand is not a problem!

THANK YOU!!
edit: would you take the wrapper off the crayon? or leave it on?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Oct 6 2008, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645963


> What about lighting the candle and taking some really close up shots of the flame? For the crayon, maybe get a bunch of them and take pictures of them in odd places. Like a sink full of crayons or inside the fridge. Maybe a bowl full of bubbles? An extreme close up of the cocktail umbrella's pattern, or the structure on the underside? For the ribbon, maybe tie the end of it to something and take pictures of it blowing in the wind?
> 
> That's what I've got for now, I'll think about it more and let you know.[/B]



Thanks Steph! These are AWESOME ideas!!! I LOVE it! I knew I would find some creative people here to help me!!! THANK YOU!!

Bubbles will be my biggest challenge I think .... but I love the bowl idea - I've got an odd shaped bowl that might work well for your idea!!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

the first thing that I thought of when I was reading this was a big bubble bath with a bunch of tea lights lit and a yummy drink with the umbrella in it and a Maltese with a red bow enjoying it all.... 
cant really think of a use for the crayon in all of that... maybe just use it to write on the mirror?
I know I am a little crazy but hey thats just what came to my mind


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When you mentioned tea lights, I thought of this photograph that was taken at my daughter's wedding. She had an open white tent with thousands of little white lights in the ceiling and the photographer caught a ledge around the tent with only these tea light candles.......[attachment=41811:291.jpg] Maybe it will give you an idea of using light against dark!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Oct 6 2008, 01:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645970


> the first thing that I thought of when I was reading this was a big bubble bath with a bunch of tea lights lit and a yummy drink with the umbrella in it and a Maltese with a red bow enjoying it all....
> cant really think of a use for the crayon in all of that... maybe just use it to write on the mirror?
> I know I am a little crazy but hey thats just what came to my mind[/B]


Wow, that sounds just perfect for a relaxing evening in, never mind a photo-shoot!! LOL I have to shoot the items separately, not all together, but you did great to think of something creative like that to use them all at once! Thank you!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Oct 6 2008, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645980


> When you mentioned tea lights, I thought of this photograph that was taken at my daughter's wedding. She had an open white tent with thousands of little white lights in the ceiling and the photographer caught a ledge around the tent with only these tea light candles.......[attachment=41811:291.jpg] Maybe it will give you an idea of using light against dark!![/B]



Wow, sounds like your daughters wedding was wonderful! That sounds really pretty!

I like the light/dark idea! Thank you!! I also thought of using water, darkness, and the candles ... I just haven't quite come up with the right idea yet!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so i was searching last yrs winners and found the winner of the "dots" they has yellow dot stickers and this is the photo








http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif



looks like photoshop is allowed...
seems like a tough comp.

i was thinking for the crayon to buy a bunch in another color and have the green one somewhere in the mix. i know last yr there was a piece of chalk..trying to find the winning photo of that one


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 6 2008, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645954


> *
> 
> Green Crayon: If you can find any GORGEOUS blades of bright green grass, it would look neat to stick the crayon upright in the ground (like a blade of grass), crawl down on your stomach and capture a shot of it looking like grass...maybe have the crayon in focus, and the actual grass blurred?
> 
> *[/B]


Ooooh! I just had another thought .... thanks to your 'grass' idea ... Im thinking maybe a big bunch of asparagus with the green crayon in the middle!


Thanks!! These ideas are ALL fantastic!!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 6 2008, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645993


> so i was searching last yrs winners and found the winner of the "dots" they has yellow dot stickers and this is the photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaimie - yes, it is a tough one - thankfully I am able to enter as an amateur, and I don't have to go up against the professionals!! And yes, Photoshop is allowed, and I do have it ... only I haven't figured out how to use it yet! LOL

I'm not certain, but I think the winner of the chalk last year, was a pic of chalk-dust in the palm of someones hand being blown out. Not sure that was the winner, or if it was a finalist.

This site show's a clip of all the finalists from last year: Canon Site


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok this is the chalk pic http://flickr.com/photos/moomu/2110666510/


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u could also shave the crayon and take pics of the curls in some fasion....still thinking...also see some have already put up their entries for this yr on flickr..


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 6 2008, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646006


> u could also shave the crayon and take pics of the curls in some fasion....still thinking...also see some have already put up their entries for this yr on flickr..[/B]


yes! I like the curl idea! I got a box of crayons the other day, so I might do some multi-coloured curls & see what happens ..... I think I can say goodbye to my eye-liner pencil sharpener after that!! LOL

Ooooh, good to know, I'll check out my competition! Thanks Jaimie!

I have no grand illusions of winning, but I just want to be in it! It will be a good learning experience for me!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think curls would be good being most i see are pics of a crayon with other object...too many of the same ya know...
most of the umbrella pics are silly.....u could maybe so some macro shot of light coming through the thin paper....
bubbles is the tough one....all i can see is everyone taking pics of reflections of the bubbles...trying to think of something unique..same with the candle...very hard.... here is a candle pic i saw on flickr...pretty cool http://flickr.com/photos/rodjbman71/2911408759/ 


wow look at this group http://flickr.com/photos/stevenmerrifield/2914582902/

ok i need to stop lol


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Such creative ideas you've gotten thus far! 
Just curious I take you have to give the "work" a name.. does one create the photo first and name it... or does one think of a concept/name then try to express that in the photo?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Oct 6 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646012


> i think curls would be good being most i see are pics of a crayon with other object...too many of the same ya know...
> most of the umbrella pics are silly.....u could maybe so some macro shot of light coming through the thin paper....
> bubbles is the tough one....all i can see is everyone taking pics of reflections of the bubbles...trying to think of something unique..same with the candle...very hard.... here is a candle pic i saw on flickr...pretty cool http://flickr.com/photos/rodjbman71/2911408759/
> 
> ...


Wow! That group pic scares me! LOL Oh well, you gotta be in it to win it I suppose!

Good idea for the umbrella - a macro shot might be the way to go - something about the structure of the umbrella maybe, the little wooden bits maybe?

Thanks Jaimie - don't stop looking, you're a great help!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 6 2008, 02:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646013


> Such creative ideas you've gotten thus far!
> Just curious I take you have to give the "work" a name.. does one create the photo first and name it... or does one think of a concept/name then try to express that in the photo?[/B]



Terry, I'm certainly no pro at this! I guess I would probably decide on a concept or theme, take about a million pics, hopefully find a good one, and THEN name it?

When (and if) I get my set of 5 pics ready to enter, I will probably be back here for naming suggestions! LOL


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Oct 5 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645966


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 6 2008, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=645954


<div class='quotemain'>*Try taking a few photos with the wrapper on first, and then without the wrapper. I think it would look most original with the crayon wrapper still left on (so it's easier to tell that it's a crayon). *


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW! I just took a look at the winners from last year...Forget all of my ideas! You'd have to go WAY beyond that! lol*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 6 2008, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646076


> *WOW! I just took a look at the winners from last year...Forget all of my ideas! You'd have to go WAY beyond that! lol*[/B]


No way!!! Your ideas are fantastic!! I've already been outside to try some stuff in the grass ... sadly, they were all flops, but hey, great ideas! I haven't resized anything yet ... given I didn't really get much 'worthy' .. but if I do, I will post them!

Keep them coming!!

If you're interested, here is a site showing some of the competition so far! YIKES!!

Some shots for the 09 comp


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm picturing a mirror in the mix somewhere. The curls from the crayon resting on a mirror with the crayon laying in the background? Maybe the candle in a dark room with a mirror propped up beside it to catch the reflection? Or, two mirrors propped up with the lit candle between them for the multiple reflecting images?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Oct 6 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646083


> I'm picturing a mirror in the mix somewhere. The curls from the crayon resting on a mirror with the crayon laying in the background? Maybe the candle in a dark room with a mirror propped up beside it to catch the reflection? Or, two mirrors propped up with the lit candle between them for the multiple reflecting images?[/B]


Thanks Lynn! I like it! I like it a lot! I'm going to try the crayon curls on a mirror ..... I can see what I want in my head, but capturing that kind of shot is a whole other story!!

Thank you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is kind of "lame" but thinking for the bubble.... maybe catch an angle where the bubble looks like it's on the top of one of your little squirts nose? ...appearing to be 'balanced there" like a ball? ( see? I'm trying to get one of the Malts included LOL )


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's really some stiff competition! Those were a lot of great ideas.
Here's one but I don't know how good it is 
When my godson was young he was sitting in my living room coloring. After we got everything put up I noticed he had taken all the wrappers off his crayons but I couldn't find them. He had peeled the wrappers and put them in a bowl of potpourri. They curled up some and mixed in with the all the curls, colors and shapes of the potpourri. Maybe you could take some wrappers and also shavings for the crayons. I still have that bowl sitting out just the way he left it and it's been several years ago  Anyway, just an idea but not to sure how good it is, it came from a creative 5 year old. LOL
I worked for a photographers for years, my step daughter is a profession photographer and a good friend is one too so I'll see if I can't check with one of them and get some ideas for you. 
Lots of luck!
Jane


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

:drinkup: :drinkup: Is this putting too much pressure on you???? You know, you gotta win now~~Wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!!!! :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Im quickly running out of time! Comp closes 22 Oct ...

Here are some _potentials _for the 'Bubbles' category. I can only enter ONE pic per category.


Bubbles 1

[attachment=42000:resized_Bubbles_2.jpg]

Bubbles 2

[attachment=42001:Resized_Bubbles_6.jpg]

Bubbles 3

[attachment=42002:Resized_IMG_2572.jpg]

Bubbles 4

[attachment=42003:Resized_IMG_2591.jpg]

Honest opinions please? - remember though, I'm entering as an ametuer, and thankfully wont be up against the professionals!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I like 2 & 4!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I LOVE #2!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're good! I think I'm liking 2 and 4 also....although I really like that first one too....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ok, now for the Crayon category ..... I have a long 'shortlist' LOL

Crayon 1

[attachment=42005:Resized_IMG_2304.jpg]

Crayon 2

[attachment=42006:Resized_IMG_2613.jpg]

Crayon 3

[attachment=42007:Resized_IMG_2617.jpg]

Crayon 4

[attachment=42008:Resized_IMG_2618.jpg]

Crayon 5

[attachment=42009:Resized_IMG_2626.jpg]

Crayon 6

[attachment=42010:Resized_IMG_2628.jpg]

Crayon 7

[attachment=42011:Resized_IMG_2629.jpg]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 11 2008, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649111


> You're good! I think I'm liking 2 and 4 also....although I really like that first one too....[/B]



I liked the first one too but the focus on the picture is more on the boy/son?? then the bubble.


I like crayon #2 & 7! Good job Jacs!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the idea of the 'shaved-crayons' and like 3,5, and 6... 
#1 is a beautiful photo but for a contest I like the more creative idea of the shavings!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

THe floral pic is beautiful but I can't tell it's a crayon.
I love the second one...the shavings are in focus and beautiful array of colors.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

The little boy in the bubble pics is my nephew Liam, and the grubby faced little girl is his sister, Bronte :wub: 

Umbrella - I'm not really thrilled with any of these tho ....

Umbrella 1

[attachment=42013:Resized_Umbrella_1.jpg]

Umbrella 2

[attachment=42014:Resized_Umbrella_2.jpg]

Umbrella 3

[attachment=42015:Resized_Umbrella_4.jpg]

Umbrella 4

[attachment=42016:Resized_Umbrella_5.jpg]

Umbrella 5

[attachment=42018:Resized_Umbrella_7.jpg]

Umbrella 6

[attachment=42017:Resized_Umbrella_6.jpg]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love what you've done so far. You're good!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

And just for fun ...

[attachment=42019:Resized_Umbrella_3.jpg]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Umbrella #1... looks like it pierced thru the balloon without breaking it!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Red Ribbon


Ribbon 1

[attachment=42026:Resized_Ribbon_1.jpg]

Ribbon 2

[attachment=42027:Resized_Ribbon_2.jpg]

Ribbon 3

[attachment=42030:Resized_Ribbon_3.jpg]

Ribbon 4

[attachment=42037:Resized_Ribbon_4.jpg]

Ribbon 5

[attachment=42038:Resized_Ribbon_5.jpg]

Ribbon 6

[attachment=42039:Resized_Ribbon_6.jpg]







Now I just have to get some shots of the tea light candle, and then I have captured all my items! Then its just a case of picking the best ones to enter!!! argh!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ribbon 4 & 6


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I like ribbon 4 ans 6 and still there is a simplistic beauty to the composition of #1 hard choice!
You've done a fantastic job!


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont know what your'e talking about but i think you're very creative... i loved
bubbles: #1
crayons: #7
umbrella: #6 (even though in comparison to my favorites with bubbles, crayons, and ribbon i bet you could do better with the umbrella  !!!!)
and the ribbon was my ultimate favorite: #2
:good post - perfect 10: 
good luck i hope you win :Good luck:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

very good jackie!

i like bubbles 2
crayon 2
umbrella 6
ribbon 2 b/c of the colors

good luck!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

I have re-done the umbrella - although I'm still not totally taken with any of them! argh!!

I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to promote a particular product or brand name, so I have tried my best not to capture the full product name in my shots ... 

Umbrella 8

[attachment=42068:Umbrella_Party_8.jpg]

Umbrella 9

[attachment=42069:Umbrella_Party_9.jpg]

Umbrella 10

[attachment=42070:Umbrella_Party_10.jpg]

Umbrella 11

[attachment=42071:Umbrella_Party_11.jpg]

Umbrella 12

[attachment=42072:Umbrella_Party_12.jpg]

Umbrella 13

[attachment=42073:Umbrella_Party_13.jpg]

Now I just have to wait for it to be dark so I can attempt some candle shots!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm tired, have a headache, and am totally over it for today!! These candle pictures are all LAME! 'scuse me, sorry for the little tanty ... I think I need to have an early night! LOL

Here is my 1st attempt at the candle ... the last 2 shots gave me an idea, so I will work on that during the week ... 

Candle 1

[attachment=42074:Candle_1.jpg]

Candle 2

[attachment=42075:Candle_2.jpg]

Candle 3

[attachment=42076:Candle_3.jpg]

Candle 4

[attachment=42077:Candle_4.jpg]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I would try to change the form of the items as much as possible, for example, 

Try melting the crayon and putting a finger print or a paw print in the wax.... maybe let it run through someone fingers or drip onto a peice of paper with writing from the crayon on it. The wax curls are good too. 

Dress a barbie as a Geisha holding the umbrella, and make the photo look like it's real. Maybe just bunch a ton of the those little umbrellas together while they are closed put a rubber band around them and take a photo of the tops.

Try to photograph the smoke from the candle or a really close up of the burnt wick. maybe turn them over and use them more like a silver dot or disk than a candle. Run over it with your car.. see what it looks like. Shatter the wax and see how it looks.

Shred the ribbon and take a picture of the frayed ends - burn it or melt it, or wet it and see what happens, hang it in a tree and take a photo in rain storm or tie it to kite. 

HTH, 
Leslie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

(1)Need bigger bubbles with the sunlight shinning through the bubble, or a close up of the just the lips with a larger bubble would be great,(2) Crayon 2, (3) Umbrella-None, need umbrella difused somehow with some contrast in the lightning, (4) ribbon 1, Excellent with the contrast of the old wood fence and the shiny new ribbon, #2 is good but too predictable with the ribbon tied. (5) candle 1, but it needs work, love the dark against the light!!! Yes, it is hard to photograph but when you see a really good picture, you will know it!!! I don't have the patience!!!! You have a great eye, just tweak what you have to get the best shot!!!!! I think you have an excellent chance to win but relax and do your thing!!!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone for your feedback! It was much appreciated!

In the end 'life' got in the way, I would have liked to have re-done all of the items, I really loved some of your suggestions! - I just ran out of time. The comp closes at midnight tonight (in 4.5 hrs) so I submitted what I had. I did re-shoot both the umbrella and the candle, and came up with nothing!

So ... here are the ones that I submitted. The pics will be judged by 3 (or maybe 4) judges over the next few days, to come up with 10 pics per item/category. Then it is open to a public vote - *IF* any of my pics make it that far, I'll be sure to let you know!!

Crayon - Title 'Colour Castell' (boring I know!)

[attachment=42524:Resized_Crayon_7.jpg]


Ribbon - Title 'Make it Pretty'

[attachment=42525:Resized_Ribbon_2.jpg]


Bubbles - Title 'Bubba Bronte Bubbles'

[attachment=42526:Resized_Bubbles_2.jpg]



Umbrella - Title 'Garden Party' (I dont like the title, and I dont like the pic, but I wanted to enter _something_)

[attachment=42527:Resized_Umbrella_6.jpg]



Candle - Title 'The Blues' (again, I'm not sold on this pic, but hey, after the time & effort put in, I thought I needed to be fair to myself & at least enter something)

[attachment=42528:Candle_1.jpg]


If you want to check out the OUTSTANDING competition, here is the Canon Photo5 Gallery I have a snowflakes chance here, but hey, I had a lot of fun! Maybe if they do the competition again next year .... who knows!?

thanks again everyone for your support & input!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun and challenging contest! I can see where you would need plenty of time.....how much time do they allow from start to finish? Some of the pictures on their website are really cool! 

Good luck!!!!! I'll vote for you!! I like what you've done.


----------

